# I'm getting too much booty!



## SuperFlex (Dec 4, 2004)

I need a tip to keep my quads growing but to at least slow my butt from getting to much size. I've got the most muscular butt I've ever seen... If I knew a girl who had a butt that looked like mine...nevermind...  *IT WOULD HAVE TO* *BE LESS HAIRY THOUGH!!!* Anyway I need some tips for getting less booty action! Love squats but think they may have to go. Would lighter squats help? Should I stick with just presses? Front Squats? What? Or should I just let nature take it's course? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2004)

everyone loves a big muscular booty  keep going i say


----------



## wtfzor (Dec 4, 2004)

in your case (freaky big butt genetics), don't squat ass to grass.


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 4, 2004)

BKC---that's awesome...chicks dig the long ball AND big muscular asses....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't give up squats. Drop the weight a bit if you doing heavy squats all the time. Also, if you doing ass in the grass squats, you are recruiting the hams and glutes, so stop short of the grass. 

Use cardio to trim the booty. I find treadmill walking at a moderate incline and the stairclimber effective in hardening and trimming the glutes.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

I need pictures to fully see what you are talking about


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I need pictures to fully see what you are talking about


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

I like the bubble butt, round tushy look


----------



## chiquita6683 (Dec 5, 2004)

yes we need pictures!   

 nah i dont really like a "tushy". but i like a hard muscular ass, like the kind you just think "damn that boys gottta hard ass"   as you slap it as you walk by him


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> yes we need pictures!
> 
> nah i dont really like a "tushy". but i like a hard muscular ass, like the kind you just think "damn that boys gottta hard ass"  as you slap it as you walk by him


   I say squeeze first then spank


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 5, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> but i like a hard muscular ass, like the kind you just think "damn that boys gottta hard ass"  as you slap it as you walk by him


But wouldn't you also like a boyfriend with that "hard ass" that you can slap and hold on to while you're doin the deed?


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I need a tip to keep my quads growing but to at least slow my butt from getting to much size. I've got the most muscular butt I've ever seen... If I knew a girl who had a butt that looked like mine...nevermind...  *IT WOULD HAVE TO* *BE LESS HAIRY THOUGH!!!* Anyway I need some tips for getting less booty action! Love squats but think they may have to go. Would lighter squats help? Should I stick with just presses? Front Squats? What? Or should I just let nature take it's course? Thanks for the advice.



if you are still playing sports I would stick with the back squats.  if not then you can definetly get quality leg development with both hack squats and leg presses...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 5, 2004)

My gym doesn't even have a hack squat machine. 


Man think I'll go heavier next workout! 


Sporty has seen my ass and more... but it just keeps pokin out there with every workout. I'm still waiting BTW Sporty...  It's not too wide just very thick. My X called me bubble butt. I'd love to just refine what I've got I guess. 


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 5, 2004)

Elisabeth...BKC has a NICE ass.....you do too!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> Elisabeth...BKC has a NICE ass.....you do too!!


   MMMMM so you have seen his ass... Where was I


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> Elisabeth...BKC has a NICE ass.....you do too!!


LOL! Yes she does... I likey...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

MMMM did you two go together ?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> MMMM did you two go together ?


*Nope!*


Long story and who cares anyway...

I'll show you mine if you show me yours...


----------



## bracewater (Dec 6, 2004)

wtfzor said:
			
		

> in your case (freaky big butt genetics), don't squat ass to grass.


I have the same issue.  Although I don't view it as a problem 

when I was still in highschool I had girls that I didn't even know (my highschool had 3000 students) come up to me and ask if they could give it a squeeze, and some didn't ask at all 

my fiance loves it, as do most women I suspect


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I need a tip to keep my quads growing but to at least slow my butt from getting to much size. I've got the most muscular butt I've ever seen... .


 "sooome guuuuys have allll the luck!'

Here is me with my skinny ass and chopstick quads struggling to make them bigger.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

*So you feel my pain...*



			
				bracewater said:
			
		

> I have the same issue. Although I don't view it as a problem
> 
> when I was still in highschool I had girls that I didn't even know (my highschool had 3000 students) come up to me and ask if they could give it a squeeze, and some didn't ask at all
> 
> my fiance loves it, as do most women I suspect


I'm thinking of starting a co-ed club... j/p...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> *Nope!*
> 
> 
> Long story and who cares anyway...
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "sooome guuuuys have allll the luck!'
> 
> Here is me with my skinny ass and chopstick quads struggling to make them bigger.


Keep working and you will bro!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>


That wasn't the reply I was hoping for but oh well...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

This thread has taken a wonderful turn for the worse.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> That wasn't the reply I was hoping for but oh well...


 I'll let you know when I get the pics of your butt


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

*Ladies First...*



			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I get the pics of your butt


Never heard that one before...lol Even used it a couple times... I'm j/p shutupntrain. I'm sure it's simply stunning... I like your screen name btw...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Never heard that one before...lol Even used it a couple times... I'm j/p shutupntrain. I'm sure it's simply stunning... I like your screen name btw...


Thanks ... I still stick with my vote: "Bubble butt is in"


----------



## bracewater (Dec 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "sooome guuuuys have allll the luck!'
> 
> Here is me with my skinny ass and chopstick quads struggling to make them bigger.


you could get butt implants


----------

